# Hawk identification help



## MandNTrap (Dec 28, 2006)

Came home to find a hawk had just captured a black squirrel in my driveway. It was very comfortable with me standing within 15 feet and I was able to watch as it dispatched and then ate some of it before taking off to a nearby tree. It to me was larger than a red tailed hawk as I believe I've been close to red tailed hawks while in my tree stand before. Can anyone shed a little light on what kind of hawk this is? I'm including all of the pictures i took (not too many though) to help with ID. I'm in the Marshall area in case that helps too.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

MandNTrap said:


> Came home to find a hawk had just captured a black squirrel in my driveway. It was very comfortable with me standing within 15 feet and I was able to watch as it dispatched and then ate some of it before taking off to a nearby tree. It to me was larger than a red tailed hawk as I believe I've been close to red tailed hawks while in my tree stand before. Can anyone shed a little light on what kind of hawk this is? I'm including all of the pictures i took (not too many though) to help with ID. I'm in the Marshall area in case that helps too.


Nice pics! Not an expert but looks like a young red tail.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, I'd say redtail.


----------



## MandNTrap (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the help. It seemed much bigger than the red tailed hawks that ive seen but again ive never been close like that especially with it being out in the open. Was a very cool experience.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Redtailed

Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Just to be different, I'll say Coopers.

L & O


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Liver and Onions said:


> Just to be different, I'll say Coopers.
> 
> L & O


May be a juvenile Coopers. (Note the "crown".)


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll toss a sharp shinned hawk into the pot. I always have a hard time differentiating them from red tails. But it's probably a red.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm guessing immature Red shouldered hawk . I have them around my place and they are quite tolerant of humans .I have also gotten very close before they fly off .


----------

